

What creative things do you do? - Electro

I'm not going to judge what is creative or not, if you believe it's creative then say it. For example: I'm a writer, which is clasical 'creative'; my brother is a coder, he developed my website in rails and talent required to do a good job (and the numerous other things he's made, like Skype extensions) I consider him talented - sadly our webserver is screwing up Rails, so we're looking for somewhere to transfer too (any suggestions?).<p>So, if you like say... oragami death cannon, please tell!
======
brlewis
I took a cue from Steve Yegge and traded in my terse blog style for more
creative, verbose writing:

<http://ourdoings.com/2008-02-12>

I also like taking pictures. The ones on the following page came from several
different parents, but the ones that were obviously taken without a flash are
from me:

<http://ourdoings.com/neverlandtheatre/2008-01>

------
tjr
Besides software... compose/arrange/perform music; photography; write prose;
occasionally dabble in drawing or painting, but not as much as I used to.

------
NoBSWebDesign
Lead guitar in a band!

<http://www.moirocks.net>

------
wallflower
Taking on a personal challenge and then writing about it

------
anemach
Besides coding and the startup? Directing short films.

